# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  زبده الفستق والحليب والبيض .. اطعمه سحريه لطفل خارق الذكاء

## shimaa fadel

هناك علاقة وثيقة بين التغذية السليمة وزيادة معدل الذكاء لدى الطفل منذ الصغر، فهناك أصناف من الطعام تساعد على زيادة معدلات الذكاء لدى الأطفال، وأخرى تسبب الكسل ونقصان فى معدل الذكاء ولذلك تقدم الدكتورة نهى أبو الوفا، استشارى طب أطفال قصر العينى وزميل الجمعية المصرية لطب الأطفال أشهر 5 أطعمة تساعد على زيادة معدل الذكاء لدى الطفل قائلة: "زبدة الفستق والحليب كامل الدسم، والبيض، والبروتينات، والسمك" 5 عناصر غذائية سحرية تساعد بشكل كبير على زيادة معدلات الذكاء الطفل، لأن الأحماض الدهنية من نوعية أوميجا (3) لها فوائد كبيرة لتغذية عقل الإنسان.

حيث زبدة الفستق تحتوى على الدهون المسئولة عن زيادة النمو الذهنى، والمهارات الإدراكية، أما الحليب كامل الدسم الغنى بالأحماض الدهنية والكولسترول فيحتاجه الأطفال وخاصة ممن لم يتجاوز العامين.

وأشارت نهى إلى أن الكولسترول ضرورى للطفل فى هذه المرحلة، حيث يعمل على تنشيط الخلايا العصبية الدماغية، بالإضافة إلى أنه يساعد على عزل خلايا الدماغ.

أما عن الأسماك فيتمتع سمك التونة بالأحماض الدهنية المتعددة وغير المشبعة من نوع أوميجا (3) التى تتواجد فى خلايا الدماغ بصورة طبيعية، وهى ضرورية لسلامة العقل والجسم.

وأكدت نهى أهمية اللحوم الحمراء نظرا لما تحويه من الحديد والبروتينات والألياف والفيتامينات وخاصة فيتامين (ب 12).

المصدر 
اليوم السابع

----------


## hazem mohamed

جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة المفيدة

----------

